# Baytril for hamsters



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

I need some pretty quick help.

My hamster nugget was ill so I took him to the vets and he had an abscess that had burst. They prescribed 0.12 of baytril and iodine baths. Before the vets he would still get about and drink and eat but now he is so sleepy all the time I'm having to force him to drink water but putting him on his back and using a syringe. He only 1 year and a half but now looks much older and has started just laying on one side and not moving around at all. He only pees when I get him out as he won't move from his house. I know the baytril will make him lethargic but is this normal? He's only been on it for 2 days now


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd get on the phone to the vet and speak to them. Doesn't sound good I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I'd get on the phone to the vet and speak to them. Doesn't sound good I'm sorry to say.


They said they'd prescribe pain killers and antibiotics but I've only got 1 bottle so I'm not sure if maybe there's something else in there as well.
I'm trying to ring but they're busy with emergencies.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I hope you get through soon.


----------



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

I spoke to them and they said just to keep him on it as I have an appointment on Sunday anyway. Doesn't sound good though as it's extremely unlikely for his behaviour to be due to the baytril so I think it's probably likely that there's not much more that can done for him which is extremely sad as he's the loveliest little hamster


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hopefully he will improve over today.

Is he eating?

If not you could get some baby food and you can mash up favourite soft foods, make up some porridge things like that so he is eating. If you do get baby food make sure it doesn't contain onion or garlic or anything else that is toxic to hamsters. 

I hope the appointment goes well tomorrow, please update and I am wishing you and your little chap all the best.


----------



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Hopefully he will improve over today.
> 
> Is he eating?
> 
> ...


He has to have iodine baths and whilst bathing him he was walking around and seemed to perk up a little bit but then went straight back to sleep afterwards.

He was eating fine but his eating has reduced lots when it comes to pellets but he is eating veggies but I'm having to give it to him

I've got baby food just to make sure that he is getting enough as he's not eating much


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When my hamster had to take baytril her appetite reduced to, sounds like your doing the right things.

What baby food have you got?


----------



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> When my hamster had to take baytril her appetite reduced to, sounds like your doing the right things.
> 
> What baby food have you got?


Sadly my little guy passed away a couple of hours ago


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Danielle Shep said:


> Sadly my little guy passed away a couple of hours ago


I am very sorry.

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Danielle Shep (Dec 15, 2017)

It's so sad and I already miss his happy little face so much but at least he isn't hurting anymore


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Danielle Shep said:


> It's so sad and I already miss his happy little face so much but at least he isn't hurting anymore


Doesn't matter how big or how small, they still get into our hearts the same.

Time will help.


----------

